# Rechtsklick-Menu bei JTable



## Gast123 (10. Sep 2008)

Hallo !

Ist es möglich das man bei einer JTable so ein "Rechtsklick-Menu" einfügen kann ? Mit Rechtsklick Menu meine ich diese Menüs die z.B. wenn man auf dem Desktop einfach Rechtsklick macht und es erscheint ein Menü. Also ich möchte keine Zelle zu einer Combo-Box machen oder ähnliches sondern per Rechtsklick soll sich ein Menü öffnen.

Jemand eine Idee, oder Vorschläge wo ich mal nachschauen kann ?


----------



## Michael... (10. Sep 2008)

JPopupMenu


----------



## MadMG (10. Sep 2008)

Würde vorschlagen über einen MouserListener bei Rechtsklick ein JPopupMenu anzuzeigen:

```
JPopupMenu popupMenu = new JPopupMenu();

private void initPopup() {
	JMenuItem editItem = new JMenuItem("Bearbeiten");
	editItem.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			// bearbeiten...
        }
	});
}
  
private void bookingTableMousePressed(MouseEvent e) {
  if (SwingUtilities.isRightMouseButton(e) && e.getClickCount() == 1) {
    int dataRow = bookingTable.rowAtPoint(e.getPoint());
    if (dataRow == -1) {
      return;                 //es wurde auf keine zeile geklickt
    }
    popupMenu.show(e.getComponent(), e.getX(), e.getY());
  }
}
```


----------



## Beni (10. Sep 2008)

Anstelle von dem hier...


			
				MadMG hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> if (SwingUtilities.isRightMouseButton(e) && e.getClickCount() == 1) {
> ```



... isPopupTrigger verwenden, dann funktioniert das auch auf einem Mac :bae:

[EDIT: oder noch einfacher:  setComponentPopupMenu. Allerdings habe ich das noch nie mit einer JTable ausprobiert]


----------



## Gast123 (11. Sep 2008)

Ok danke werds mal ausprobieren.
Wusste nicht das es JPopupMenu heißt.


----------

